# James White discussing Ergun Caner sermon on DL NOW (aomin.org)



## bened (Apr 13, 2006)

[Edited on 4-13-2006 by bened]


----------



## VanVos (Apr 13, 2006)

Just finished listening to it. It was one of the best DL shows ever. He really exposed the errors of Dr Caner, especially Caner's misuse of Matt 20:28, proving from Isaiah 53:11 that "many" of Matt 20:28 is limited to those that are justified....awesome stuff.

VanVos


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VanVos_
> Just finished listening to it. It was one of the best DL shows ever. He really exposed the errors of Dr Caner, especially Caner's misuse of Matt 20:28, proving from Isaiah 53:11 that "many" of Matt 20:28 is limited to those that are justified....awesome stuff.
> 
> VanVos



Excellent to hear! I am looking forward to listening to it later this evening. Is it better than his Radio Free Geneva DL's?


----------



## VanVos (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah it was up there with radio free Geneva and rebuttals of Dave Hunt, if not exceeding. The broadcast was an 1hr 20 mins, so your in for a treat.


----------



## tellville (Apr 13, 2006)

Amazing show. Enjoyed it greatly. It was the first live show by Dr. James White I've ever had the pleasure of hearing.


----------



## jrminter (Apr 14, 2006)

It was well done. The clincher was the end where Dr. White demonstrated the glaring inconsistency between the stated theology of Dr. Falwell in his invitation and the theology expressed in his prayer. This one is a keeper.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrminter_
> It was well done. The clincher was the end where Dr. White demonstrated the glaring inconsistency between the stated theology of Dr. Falwell in his invitation and the theology expressed in his prayer. This one is a keeper.



 Absolutely! What a mess Caner "preached" I am with James White concerning the debate. If Caner's intereaction at the debate is going to be anything like his "sermon" then there is no way that Dr. White should debate this guy.


----------



## bened (Apr 14, 2006)

Absolutely! What a mess Caner "preached" I am with James White concerning the debate. If Caner's interaction at the debate is going to be anything like his "sermon" then there is no way that Dr. White should debate this guy. 
 [/quote]

Oh, contra ire! All the more reason White should debate him.

This may well be the first time that Caner's been forced to cite sources for his distortions and argue from the scripture, in context. If the debate is properly structured _and moderated_, Caner will not be able to stand on the power of his personality or the volume of his voice. 

White/Ascol will expose the brothers Caner. 

After reading ergun's email exchange with White and the rants both brothers unleashed on the founders blog, I'm really glad that the debate is going to happen. (For example, White had to explain to Ergun the difference between Armenian and Arminian).

I hope, for the brothers' sake, he and they can do better.

White and Ascol will leave no strawmen standing - that's for sure.



[Edited on 4-14-2006 by bened]


----------



## tellville (Apr 14, 2006)

Yay for my fellow Baptist's!


----------



## johnrsorrell (Apr 17, 2006)

I unfortunately attended Liberty University for ONE semester. I was a young, immature, 18 year old who quickly learned that I wanted nothing to do with a school such as this. 
Caner was not there when I attended, but his predecessor was no better. I appreciate Dr. White's approach in addressing Caner's false assumptions.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 17, 2006)

What a great "parse and rebut"!

you can _feel_ the raw appeal to emotion from Caner - I can't *wait* to hear the debate...

Unfortunately having a cheerleader debate a scholar in the cheerleader's field may result in the debate *sounding* like the cheerleader's team wins...no matter the score.

-JD


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> This Dividing Line was good, but my favorite, by far, was his critique of Adrian Rogers' sermon on Romans 8. THAT was, In my humble opinion, his best.


----------

